# Support Group in Seattle



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

The IBS Treatment Center in Seattle, WA, USA sponsors a support group meeting on the first Tuesday of most months. Full details on their website at http://ibstreatmentcenter.com/7_c.htm.


----------

